# dormer window leaks



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

You haven't posted enough information. Most likely you will need to remove the siding and reinstall. You should have flashing tape run over the window flange and then over the house wrap. Caulking will not solve your problem. What type of siding do you have? Just because the leaks show up at the bottoms of the windows doesn't mean the water is getting in at the bottom, although it may be. The water could be getting in at the sides or top and running down.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What Jaro said. It is probably not a simple fix. If flashing was done incorrectly, the siding needs to be removed and the window correctly flashed and reinstalled.


----------



## billygne1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. That is my thinking also. The dormers are in an unfinished area so I can see that the water is coming in at the bottom of the widnows....the sides are dry.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Still sounds to me like improper flashing.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Its always going to be a flashing issue. Caulk should never be more than cya, extra protection.


----------



## Coneinhandy (Mar 28, 2014)

*Dormer window water leak*



billygne1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to repair leaks around the bottom of my windows on my dormers? I had the old roof replaced but still I have leaks around the bottom of the windows. I can't seem to find anyone to that can fix the leaks. I think the windows were installed incorrectly when the house was built in '96. Any suggestions.


I have experienced the same problem and just fixed my Dormer window water leaks. I made a video for others, hopefully useful to someone. To see my youtube video search for "comeinhandynow youtube"

Check the video "How to fix Dormer window water leaks"


----------

